
Apple CEO Tim Cook on the nexus of technology and social change - Sumitmic
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/apple-ceo-tim-cook-on-the-nexus-of-technology-and-social-change/
======
raxxorrax
Apple products are certainly not designed for people that want to be on equal
footing. On the contray, it appeals to people that want exclusivity. I think
the company itself employs more questionable practices than a common citizen
but has adressed these in the past if they became public at least.

This interview didn't pose a single critical question however, so I don't
really see its worth. Apple has to sell this well-being of being good to their
customers, it would be a good investment. I think some statements are genuine,
some of them are just pretentious.

------
whywhywhywhy
So we're talking ethics and social issues with Tim Cook and we're going to
touch on BLM but not going to even mention about how in very recent history
they were seemingly using Black child labor? [0]

If your electronics company is going to choose to participate in political
discourse you can't just pick and choose what is convenient for you to
address.

Also not seeing any mention of how they remove LGBT/Pride branding from
markets [1] where it's illegal rather than actually just pull out of the
market entirely which one of the richest company in the world can certainly
afford to do and might enact real change. Seems like LGBT only matters when
you can happily shout about it, change your social media icon rainbow but not
when the rights of those individuals are truly under attack and not when it
may have have an impact on profits.

[0] : [https://9to5mac.com/2019/12/16/child-labor-in-cobalt-
mines/](https://9to5mac.com/2019/12/16/child-labor-in-cobalt-mines/)

[1] :
[https://twitter.com/_inside/status/1035319938641276928](https://twitter.com/_inside/status/1035319938641276928)

